# St. Clairsville, OH - Marquee, F Young



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I went back two weeks and didn't see this dog. Please delete if a duplicate.

















Marquee 
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog 

Hey there. My name is Marquee. I am a 3 year old German Shepherd who needs a home and a family to love. I am very friendly, but I am also quite timid. At first, I might be a little afraid of you, but if you're patient with me, I always come around. I dream about being a part of a family again. Come see me at the shelter or contact them about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at http://www.bcarl.org. Woof. 


Marquee is up-to-date with routine shots.

Saint Clairsville, OH 
<span style="color: #CC0000">740-695-4708</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13718528


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

He is Gorgeous!! I hope someone helps him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Wow! He is beautiful! His face and coloring are so pretty!







If I lived nearby and didn't have a dog, I would definitely go and get him!!! He is stunning!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Velma is the contact at the shelter


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Listing still there. Looks like this guy has slipped through the cracks. I forwarded this information to a GSD foster family I know but they are busy with another foster.

Anyone?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

he needs help.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Hello gorgeous!


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Still listed on PF five days later.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bumping for this beautiful, sweet boy.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Still Listed, he is gorgeous


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Was he a OS? Seems someone should be looking for this beauty?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

this is the very rural shelter where biscuit (who went to jenniferd on the east coast), came from. shelter personnel are partial to gsd's. facilities are far from the sufficient but staff do the best they can with what they have. i know if they are holding this guy over he must be sweet.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

PF says female Is he a she? A beauty regardless...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Lenny also was rescued from here. Contact Vilma Briggs at shelter (I think other staff here tell rescues they won;t release to them)


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bumping for the handsome boy.







Looks like he's still there.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Marquee 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog

FEMALE


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Marquee is still listed...any help for this pretty girl?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

*She* is SOOO pretty and looks really sweet too. I sure hope someone can help this beauty!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump for this beauty


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Vilma is actually a Dr. She has a rescue fo Bernese Mountains Dogs &Corgi's. She does alot of work trying to help dogs in Amish Puppy Mills. We got out last berner from her. If anyone needs her contact info, I have it. Her


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

She's running out of time!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Bumping for the very pretty little girl!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump. still listed.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*










She's still on PF. Can anyone help this girl?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

Information given by this shelter does not sound like a High-Kill Shelter.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: St. Clairsville, OH *MARQUEE* young male*

bump


----------

